# Potlight design



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

freddybeach123 said:


> My wife and I do not have a clue when it comes to lighting. Got everything decided except the pot-lights. We have a see through fireplace between the dining room and living room. We are not sure how many we need or where to put them? We have 9 foot ceilings. My wife wants a regular hanging light over the dining room table. Over the island in the kitchen we have 3 hanging lights. Our electrician is charging $80 a pot-light. ( insulation in ceiling /bungalow.) On the far wall in living room their will be the tv sitting area and in front of the fireplace their will be another sitting area. Any idea how many for the livingroom, dining room and kitchen we should put? Thanks this is a really confusing ordeal. Should we have regular lights in the living room as well? Thanks in advance for any advice you can help us with. I have a picture here of the plans but can't seem to find a attachment?


Why doesn't your electrician get a lighting layout?


----------



## freddybeach123 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have to talk to general contractor to see if we can get one? I just know they wanted to know placement of them and #'s. Can u tell me how to paste a picture?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

